# College Football:ESPN/USA Today Coaches Poll



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Miami #1
http://espn.go.com/ncf/news/2002/0801/1413053.html

The poll:
http://espn.go.com/ncf/s/2002/0801/1412915.html
1. Miami (Fla.) (34) 
2. Texas (9) 
3. Oklahoma (11) 
4. Florida State (7) 
5. Tennessee 
6. Colorado 
7. Florida 
8. Nebraska 
9. Washington 
10. Michigan
11. Georgia 
12. Ohio State 
13. LSU 
14. Washington State 
15. Oregon 
16. Virginia Tech 
17. Louisville 
18. Michigan State 
19. Southern California 
20. Maryland 
21. Marshall 
22. South Carolina 
23. Wisconsin 
24. Penn State 
25. N.C. State


----------

